# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مجاز به انتخاب رشته نشدم چیکار کنم؟لطفا کمک کنید.......

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان

مجاز به انتخاب رشته نشدم
رشته های بدون ازمون کدوماش خوبن؟
دفترچه های بدون ازمون 98 رو از کجا دانلود کنم؟
لطفا یه راهنمایی کامل کنین

----------


## _Nyusha_

از سایت سازمان سنجش

----------


## _Nyusha_

من زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی زدم

----------


## MehranWilson

> از سایت سازمان سنجش


خیلی مفید بود بدردم خورد

----------


## _Nyusha_

> خیلی مفید بود بدردم خورد


ببخشید خب سرچ کن دفترچه بدون کنکور 98 با صرفا بر اساس سوابق

----------


## aretmis

https://www.heyvagroup.com/shownews/...%DB%8C-98.html

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام صبر کن دفترچه انتخاب رشته بیاد 
اونجا همه رشته ها نوشته_

----------


## _Nyusha_

سامانه پذيرش دانشجو صرفاً بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي آزمون سراسري مهر ماه سال 1398

سایت انتخاب رشته صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی

----------


## aretmis

> من زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی زدم



امتیازتو چک کن لطفا :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MehranWilson

> سامانه پذيرش دانشجو صرفاً بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي آزمون سراسري مهر ماه سال 1398
> 
> سایت انتخاب رشته صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی


آزاد چی پس؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

> سامانه پذيرش دانشجو صرفاً بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي آزمون سراسري مهر ماه سال 1398
> 
> سایت انتخاب رشته صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی


بزن روش برو داخل هم ثبت نام کن هم فکر کنم دفتر چه هست
رشتتون و شهرتون و علاقتون چیه ببخشید

----------


## _Nyusha_

> آزاد چی پس؟


آزاد باید بری تو سایت آزاد جدا ثبت نام کنی 
یه کار 46 تومنی هم باید بخری

----------


## MehranWilson

> _سلام صبر کن دفترچه انتخاب رشته بیاد 
> اونجا همه رشته ها نوشته_


کی میاد سید؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> آزاد باید بری تو سایت آزاد جدا ثبت نام کنی 
> یه کار 46 تومنی هم باید بخری


Azmoon.org اینه واسه ازاد؟
بعد اینکه توی سنجش زده واسه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعیه؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

> Azmoon.org اینه واسه ازاد؟
> بعد اینکه توی سنجش زده واسه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعیه؟


آره همینه 
کدوم شهرید؟
غیر انتفاعی ها بیشتر دارن رشته های ازادو

----------


## _Nyusha_

> Azmoon.org اینه واسه ازاد؟
> بعد اینکه توی سنجش زده واسه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعیه؟


توی سنجش این سایت که فرستادم روزانه و شبانه وپیام نور و غیر انتفاعی داره

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


سلام دوستان

مجاز به انتخاب رشته نشدم
رشته های بدون ازمون کدوماش خوبن؟
دفترچه های بدون ازمون 98 رو از کجا دانلود کنم؟
لطفا یه راهنمایی کامل کنین


بین بدون ازمون ها بنظرم حسابداری توش کار برایت هست*

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام دوستان
> 
> مجاز به انتخاب رشته نشدم
> رشته های بدون ازمون کدوماش خوبن؟
> دفترچه های بدون ازمون 98 رو از کجا دانلود کنم؟
> لطفا یه راهنمایی کامل کنین


سلام
http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar98/sar98w2.pdf

----------


## MehranWilson

باوا گیج شدم اصن
سایت دانشگاه آزاد که همون azmoon. Orgباشه یه دفترچه صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی گذاشته بعد سنجش هم دفترچه با سوابق تحصیلی آزاد گذاشته حالا کد رشته هاشونم مثل هم نیستن :Yahoo (21): 
الااان دقیقا این که سنجش گذاشته چیه دقیقاااا؟

----------


## MehranWilson

عجباااااا یکی خب بگه این چوریه

----------


## _Nyusha_

> عجباااااا یکی خب بگه این چوریه


من پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی زدم فقط

----------


## MehranWilson

یعنی یه نفر توی این کره خاکی نمیدونه؟
اینقد.... نباشید

----------


## Sanazbst

شاید کد رو وارد کنین ادامه ش انتخابتون میاد . میبینین درسته یا نه . تا کی فرصت دارع بدون کنکور ؟

----------


## MehranWilson

یعنی دریغ از یه نفر

----------


## amir.t34

> آزاد باید بری تو سایت آزاد جدا ثبت نام کنی 
> یه کار 46 تومنی هم باید بخری


مگه انتخاب رشته رایگان نیست؟

----------


## MehranWilson

باشه کمک نکنین

----------


## aretmis

> باشه کمک نکنین


کد رشته هارو بالاتر واست فرستادم!
 میخوای به جات دانلود کنم خودم واست انتخاب رشته کنم؟مشکلت چیه خب!

----------


## _Nyusha_

> مگه انتخاب رشته رایگان نیست؟


آزاد نه

----------


## _Nyusha_

> باشه کمک نکنین


همون کدهای توی سایت خود آزاد درسته اونارو وارد کن

----------


## MehranWilson

> کد رشته هارو بالاتر واست فرستادم!
>  میخوای به جات دانلود کنم خودم واست انتخاب رشته کنم؟مشکلت چیه خب!


واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور، سنجش یه دفترچه گذاشته 
و بعدش خود آزاد هم یه دفترچه کد رشته ها هم فرق میکنه
برو اون پستی عکسش رو گذاشتم ببین

----------


## Insidee

> سلام دوستان
> 
> مجاز به انتخاب رشته نشدم
> رشته های بدون ازمون کدوماش خوبن؟
> دفترچه های بدون ازمون 98 رو از کجا دانلود کنم؟
> لطفا یه راهنمایی کامل کنین


معلومه دیگه یه سال تمام تو این فروم تو هر تاپیکی بودی اینقدر منبع عوض کردی این قدر نظر دادی اخرش شد این 
کامران خوب نبود قادری خوب نبود طلوعی خوب نبود و......هر روز یه تاپیک میزدی و.........خلاصه این شد

----------


## MehranWilson

> معلومه دیگه یه سال تمام تو این فروم تو هر تاپیکی بودی اینقدر منبع عوض کردی این قدر نظر دادی اخرش شد این 
> کامران خوب نبود قادری خوب نبود طلوعی خوب نبود و......هر روز یه تاپیک میزدی و.........خلاصه این شد


حالا هر وقت دانشگاه شهید بهشتی یا امیر کبیر رفتی خاک انداز شو

----------


## msperouz

سلام داداش { ربطی به تاپیکت نداره اینو واسه خودت نوشتم }
من از پارسال تقریبا گهگاهی میومدم انجمن و میدیدمت تو تاپیکا . نمیتونم قصاوت کنم که واقعن خوندی پارسالو یا نه نخوندی 
ولی نا امید نشو . میدونم شرایط کنکور سخت بود و امسالم که واقعا سخت تر جوری که حتی تلاشم کرده باشی (نه تا اخر توانت ولی بازم تلاش کرده باشی ) ممکنه کنکور بی رحمی کنه و نشه اونجوری که میخوای
3 تا راه داری . یک اینکه حتی همین رشته های بدون کنکور رو هم نری و بگی درک و بری سربازی - دو اینکه بری یکی از این رشته های بدون ازمون (که واقعا رشته های مناسبی نیستن ) ولی بازم شاید توی همین رشته ها موفق شی و نتیجه بده برات جوری که فکرشم نمیکردی - سه اینکه پیام نور ثبت نام کنی بمونی برای کنکور بعدی ( میدونم شرایط جوریه که باید خودتو *اره کنی و بکوب یه سال بخونی تا موفق شی ) تا حداقل یه رشته ای مثل فرهنگیان یا پرستاری اتاق عمل ازاد بیاری . منم تقریبا شرایط تورو دارم شاید کمی بهتر وقتی دیدم شرایطط (شاید) شبیه منه گفتم نتیجه ای خودم بهش رسیدم رو به توام بگم
خودم توقعم خیلی زیاد بود قبل نتایج ولی الان فهمیدم شاید یه تلاش کوچیک ارزششو داشته باشه تا ادم وقت بزاره برای رشته های الکی که یا وسطش ول کنه یا اخرش بیاد از دانشگاه بیرونو ببینه این لیسانس این رشترو نمیگرفتم فرقی نمیکرد
در هر حال تصمیم خودته امید وارم هر کدوم از این راه هارو انتخاب میکنی موفق باشی ( به راه سوم فکر کن شاید بشه و درکنار همین رشته های بازار کار دار علاقتم ادامه دادی و خیلی شرایط برای اوکی شد )

----------


## Insidee

> حالا هر وقت دانشگاه شهید بهشتی یا امیر کبیر رفتی خاک انداز شو


خدا رو شکر قبول شدم رتبم برا پزشکی شهر خودمون کافیه

----------


## MehranWilson

> خدا رو شکر قبول شدم رتبم برا پزشکی شهر خودمون کافیه


حالا هر وقت رفتی ما که از خدامونه یه پزشک تو انجمن باشه

----------

